# L'il Girl: Sad day...



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

The morning started off great today. We were headed to go to the butcher and to buy Andrews' EMT pants and boots for his clinicals. Then his dad calls and says two words: "L'il Girl's dead." 

L'il Girl was a 7/8 year old Boxer. It was Andrew's first dog. When he was a teenager, he traded a guitar for her. She was the epitome of a backyard-bred Boxer with a heart of gold. She had a severe underbite, but it didn't impede her ability to eat. She had horrible conformation, but she still "kidney-beaned" and wiggled her little hiney when she saw someone.

When Andrew was a teenager, and she darted out the front door and was hit by a car, he spent every last penny of his paycheck for her Vet bills and worked off the rest of the costs. 

Andrew ended up moving away from home and into an apartment when he went to school. L'il Girl stayed behind and became his dad's "girl."

When Andrew had his motorcycle wreck and was laid up at his parents' house so they could care for him, she would lay on his bed on his feet and stare out the door. When Andrew woke up in the morning, she'd be laying in the same spot, staring at the door to protect him. 

She was tolerant of my pain in the arse German Shepherd puppy trying to play with her. She never harmed a single animal or person - including annoying cats that would jump and latch onto her, hissing (Andrew's sister's former cat.)

His dad found her in the living room early this morning. He thought she was sleeping, but she didn't respond when he called her name.

You are definitely missed and will always be loved, L'il Girl.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

OH NO. Im soooo sorry.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know what it's like to lose an old friend...it's the end of an era for Andrew.

L'il Girl


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Awww...so so sorry...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what a beautiful face. rip l'il girl.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

How very sad!!

Our deepest condolences!

Tanya


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

My compassion goes out to you, Andrew, his Dad and family at the loss of sweet Lil Girl. Such a loved, cherished pretty Boxer girl she was. It sounds as if she was right in the heart of her family. Run free, sweetie.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh no I am so sorry....... Please give Andrew and his Dad a big hug.























7 or 8 is pretty young, too young.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

That is so sad - poor L'il Girl - she had a relatively short life but she was definitely loved. Condolences to her entire family


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry - she was beautiful!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

She sounded like a treasure.








Li'l Girl


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm so sorry. She sounds like she was a very special dog. R.I.P. L'il Girl.


----------



## Schäferhund435 (Nov 13, 2009)

Losing my Bear dog was the hardest thing I ever went through. I'm sorry for your loss and hang in there.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this... what a face.. please pass on my condolences to Andrew....


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
RIP Lil Girl.


----------

